

Show HN: Ultimate TicTacToe for Android - tomw1808
http://expertino.com/tictactoe

======
kseistrup
»The game is over when […] you haven't done anything for 15 seconds.«

15 seconds? That doesn't leave much room for strategy or thinking. Another
popular multiplayer app, Wordfeud, let's you think for up to 56 hours.

